# There is a riot outside my window



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Like right fucking now. There is this like massive mob. The cops are there. There is shouting. I'm watching it right now. Cops telling people to leave. Holy fuck there is so many of them. They just keep coming out of the dorms. I wish I could take pics for you. But it's dark.

I hope the cops use tear gas.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 5, 2011)

Holy fuck. 

What's it about?


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

Throw a molotov cocktail out your window!

Molotov cocktails make everything more exciting!


----------



## Aetius (Apr 5, 2011)

HERE IS YOUR CHANCE TO GET A NEW TV!

GET A BIG ONE!


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahahahaha

Moon them all


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2011)

Lean out your window and yell at them to shut the fuck up, you're trying to post on an internet forum and you need to concentrate


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 5, 2011)

This is why I have a shotgun.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 5, 2011)

I hope someone gets tasered. That'd be awesome. LIGHT 'EM UP.

No, I'm not being sarcastic. I seriously think when people are trying to look cool by breaking shit, they deserve to get shocked a few times.


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know why or what's going on. I'm sure as hell not going out there so close to VEISHA and riots are sort of common on campus aroudn VEISHA.
I GOT A PIC THOUGH!


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Lean out your window and yell at them to shut the fuck up, you're trying to post on an internet forum and you need to concentrate


 No man, I am watching this. Real life is the best drama show ever.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> I don't know why or what's going on. I'm sure as hell not going out there so close to VEISHA and riots are sort of common on campus aroudn VEISHA.
> I GOT A PIC THOUGH!


POST IT.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2011)

Man, Veisha must be one crazy bitch.  I hear her sister Kwaneisha is twice as bad, though.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo why are you not out there bustin' some skulls in with your table leg?


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Deo why are you not out there bustin' some skulls in with your table leg?


 Aw hell naw, I don't want the cops tear gassing me. 
(though with it just being like across the street I may get the lovely effects of tear gas anyways. but my window is firmly shut so hopefully no).


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> Aw hell naw, I don't want the cops tear gassing me.
> (though with it just being like across the street I may get the lovely effects of tear gas anyways. but my window is firmly shut so hopefully no).


 That's why you get a gasmask duh.

I want one so bad.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

Well at least if Deo disappears for like 15 minutes we know itâ€™s because she got some tear gas in her face and sheâ€™s on her floor crying profusely.


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

This is the pic. There is a police cruiser inside that mass of people if you can see it. Two officers are inside it and there was another police car out of frame.


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Well at least if Deo disappears for like 15 minutes we know itâ€™s because she got some tear gas in her face and sheâ€™s on her floor crying profusely.


 Oh god I sure as hell hope not. Should I leave and go to my friends' room?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> This is the pic. There is a police cruiser inside that mass of people if you can see it. Two officers are inside it and there was another police car out of frame.


 Don't get murdered Deo. =[


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's why you get a gasmask duh.
> 
> I want one so bad.



http://www.gr8gear.com/catalog/Gas-Masks-Filters/Russian-Gas-Mask/

So why is there rioting? Where are you?


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't get murdered Deo. =[


 They'd have to climb up a story and through my closed window. Not very likely.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 5, 2011)

Call that a riot? It's barely a gathering.

Why, in my day we knew how to riot.


----------



## Larry (Apr 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I hope someone gets tasered. That'd be awesome. LIGHT 'EM UP.
> 
> No, I'm not being sarcastic. I seriously think when people are trying to look cool by breaking shit, they deserve to get shocked a few times.



DON'T TASE ME, GAZ!


----------



## Aetius (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> This is the pic. There is a police cruiser inside that mass of people if you can see it. Two officers are inside it and there was another police car out of frame.


 
Give Gadaffi a call, he might have a way to....."deal" with them....






Or deal with them Iranian style 

http://isiria.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/iranian-riot-police.jpg


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> They'd have to climb up a story and through my closed window. Not very likely.


 You never know.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> What's it about?


It's outside Deo's window, so I'm guessing SF or the Intro Forum is fighting back.


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> http://www.gr8gear.com/catalog/Gas-Masks-Filters/Russian-Gas-Mask/
> 
> So why is there rioting? Where are you?


I own that gas mask. Back home though and not in my dorm.
 I am at Iowa State University.

It looks like the would be rioters are talking to the cops. It is strangely quiet. I cannot hear exactly what they are saying. Maybe this is a strange political protest at 9:20 pm at night?


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Attaman said:


> It's outside Deo's window, so I'm guessing SF or the Intro Forum is fighting back.


 THAT WOULD BE HILARIOUS. 
AND IS NOW THE TOPIC OF MY NEXT COMIC.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You never know.


 
They could have been bitten by radioactive spiders.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 5, 2011)

larry669 said:


> DON'T TASE ME, GAZ!


I make no promises.



Deo said:


> Maybe this is a strange political protest at 9:20 pm at night?


What a boring protest. >:[ At least knock down a streetlamp and flip a police car! Geez.


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

EVERYONE IS RUNNING.
DAMN THEY SO FAST
Most are piling into Friley and some into Helser.
What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Aetius (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> EVERYONE IS RUNNING.
> DAMN THEY SO FAST
> Most are piling into Friley and some into Helser.
> What the fuck is going on?


 
Counter-Terrorists win.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Counter-Terrorists win.


 
I giggled a bit.


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

I have no idea what the fuck that was. First it was loud and angry. Then police were loud and angry. Then police were forced back into their cars. Then the people surrounded the cars and were loud and angry. Then I suppose they must have talked cos it was quiet. Then people rage then cops rage then the people run. Cops didn't bother to give chase into the dorms. WTF is this? What the motherfucking fuck did I just see?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> EVERYONE IS RUNNING.
> DAMN THEY SO FAST
> Most are piling into Friley and some into Helser.
> What the fuck is going on?


 
One of the cops said "Hey, don't make us come out there and paddle you."


----------



## Monster. (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> I have no idea what the fuck that was. First it was loud and angry. Then police were loud and angry. Then police were forced back into their cars. Then the people surrounded the cars and were loud and angry. Then I suppose they must have talked cos it was quiet. Then people rage then cops rage then the people run. Cops didn't bother to give chase into the dorms. WTF is this? What the motherfucking fuck did I just see?


EPIC FAILURE.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> I have no idea what the fuck that was. First it was loud and angry. Then police were loud and angry. Then police were forced back into their cars. Then the people surrounded the cars and were loud and angry. Then I suppose they must have talked cos it was quiet. Then people rage then cops rage then the people run. Cops didn't bother to give chase into the dorms. WTF is this? What the motherfucking fuck did I just see?


 
Flash mob?


----------



## Ames (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> What the motherfucking fuck did I just see?


 
People being retarded


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

JamesB said:


> People being retarded


 This seems to be the most logical thing.


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay college?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> This seems to be the most logical thing.


 It's pretty much the most valuable lesson you'll learn in life.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

Mobs that die within 35 posts aren't real mobs.


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> One of the cops said "Hey, don't make us come out there and paddle you."



"paddlebat here"?


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Mobs that die within 35 posts aren't real mobs.


 Probably not. Though I think the group/mod came from somewhere else though. So maybe when they got here it was already a retreat from the cops and I witnessed one last round of drunken idiocy?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> One of the cops said "Hey, don't make us come out there and paddle you."


 Kinky.


----------



## Enwon (Apr 5, 2011)

Is there any way to figure out what they're rioting about?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 5, 2011)

Cops in Car, 5 seconds before Riot Break-Up: "Alright, who here wants to be the first to volunteer for the breathalyzer?"


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Is there any way to figure out what they're rioting about?


 *open up window*
*scream at top of lungs*
"HEY GUYS! WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU GUYS RIOTING ABOUT?"


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Is there any way to figure out what they're rioting about?


 I have no idea. They dispersed, and I don't want to walk down there and say "HI OFFICER, LOL WUT JUST HAPPEN?"
I'll ask around tommarrow. For now I am assuming drunks trying to re-enact the old time VEISHA riots 
http://www.kcci.com/slideshow/3016168/detail.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9PuYc_9wks
http://theblacksentinel.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/riots.jpg


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 5, 2011)

The following people know how to riot.

This guy
THIS MOTHERFUCKER KNOWS HOW TO DO IT RIGHT!
This dude knows how to do it pretty well.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 5, 2011)

Why aren't you contributing to the riot?

Why aren't you doing it for the lulz?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> This dude knows how to do it pretty well.


 Does this count?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvciIVcn33c


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2011)

Someone smashed all the mirrors on cars on the side of the road outside my dorm during  VEISHA.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> The following people know how to riot.
> 
> This guy
> THIS MOTHERFUCKER KNOWS HOW TO DO IT RIGHT!
> This dude knows how to do it pretty well.



Phhhhht. Not even bro. 

 These motherfuckers know how it's done.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2011)

Takun said:


> Someone smashed all the mirrors on cars on the side of the road outside my dorm during  VEISHA.


 
k, I give up, wtf is VEISHA

edit: oh, VEISHEA.


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2011)

Iowa State thing.  Excuse to get drunk and break stuff for a week.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 5, 2011)

These are the guys that know how to riot.


----------



## crustone (Apr 5, 2011)

This dog knows how to riot


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

This is now a post links to awesome riot photos thread.


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

My uncle was in a riot during VEISHA in the eighties. He and his frat threw the furniture out the windows in the Memorial Union and apparently lit a few mattresses on fire. so I guess at one point in time he was not the world's most boring human being.


----------



## Takun (Apr 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> My uncle was in a riot during VEISHA in the eighties. He and his frat threw the furniture out the windows in the Memorial Union and apparently lit a few mattresses on fire. so I guess at one point in time he was not the world's most boring human being.


 
All I remember is wanting there to be decent bands for the concert.  There weren't.  ;v;


----------



## Deo (Apr 6, 2011)

Takun said:


> All I remember is wanting there to be decent bands for the concert.  There weren't.  ;v;


 I forgot who they booked this year. All I can say is that I look forward to being very very drunk for excessive periods of time. 

My VEISHA week to do list:
[âœ”] Arrange to meet with friends
[  ] Set something on fire
[âœ”] Laugh heartily
[  ] Go to concerts boo at everything no matter how good or bad it is
[  ] Drink excessively
[  ] Get in a good fight


----------



## Carta (Apr 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> This is the pic. There is a police cruiser inside that mass of people if you can see it. Two officers are inside it and there was another police car out of frame.


 
Man that's the shittiest riot I've ever seen. I mean we've formed bigger riots to ask for toilet paper funding. 
You almost had me almost worried there for a second.


----------



## Deo (Apr 6, 2011)

Carta said:


> Man that's the shittiest riot I've ever seen. I mean we've formed bigger riots to ask for toilet paper funding.
> You almost had me almost worried there for a second.


 You have to keep in mind this is Iowa. We have like, 4 people per square mile. A group of like forty is terrifying to us hicks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2011)

Carta said:


> Man that's the shittiest riot I've ever seen. I mean we've formed bigger riots to ask for toilet paper funding.
> You almost had me almost worried there for a second.


 My high school had a 2k people riot and ended up on CNN one night.
It started out as a fight, then everyone crammed to watch it, then it turned into a moshpit, then the swat team was macing students left and right.  Cause you had people fighting and people trying to run away all crammed in a small area with no way out.  The smart kids were on the balcony watching it all eating their lunch while it was going down.


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 6, 2011)

this is how you should riot
these guys know how
how to get all the attention


----------



## Takun (Apr 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I forgot who they booked this year. All I can say is that I look forward to being very very drunk for excessive periods of time.
> 
> My VEISHA week to do list:
> [âœ”] Arrange to meet with friends
> ...



Oh man I wish I had the money to visit.  ;~;


----------



## Lobar (Apr 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Aw hell naw, I don't want the cops tear gassing me.
> (though with it just being like across the street I may get the lovely effects of tear gas anyways. but my window is firmly shut so hopefully no).


 
Just soak a bandanna in apple cider vinegar, tie it around your face, and go have some fun.


----------



## Azure (Apr 6, 2011)

2 things. CS gas ain't shit, you'll be fine. Also, wtf is VEISHA?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Like right fucking now. There is this like massive mob. The cops are there. There is shouting. I'm watching it right now. Cops telling people to leave. Holy fuck there is so many of them. They just keep coming out of the dorms. I wish I could take pics for you. But it's dark.
> 
> I hope the cops use tear gas.


 
I guess living inside Wolf-Bone's "Truths of Existence" can get rather wild.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's why you get a gasmask duh.
> 
> I want one so bad.


 I have one B) HAHAH
IM ELITE AND SPECIAL
II COULD GO INTO THE TEARGAS NO PROBLEM

These guys know how to riot


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Lame riot. If Axe Cop was there things would've been interesting.

AXE COP YEAH


----------



## Cain (Apr 6, 2011)

Where do you live?!?!?! Nothing like this ever happens in my city! (region, yes. City, no.)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I guess living inside Wolf-Bone's "Truths of Existence" can get rather wild.


 
sexually


----------



## Garfang (Apr 6, 2011)

wow interesting experience :S if i were you i would been scared as hell :S


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 6, 2011)

No one's mentioned Flaming Scarf Guy, Cow Guy, or Korean Superman.

And yeah, the only thing I've found on the internet is that the Iowa legislature pushed through a Republican-backed bill to massively cut funding to community colleges, U-of-I, ISU, and UNI.  So that's a possibility as to why the students rioted.

Can you confirm any of this Deo?


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> CRACKED


 
Term you read Cracked,

think I'm in love~


----------



## Carta (Apr 6, 2011)

In this day and age, who doesn't read Cracked?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 6, 2011)

If there's a mad mob, don't you just post on an Internet forum and occupy your hand on FA, get a Maliwan and light some people on fire!


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Carta said:


> In this day and age, who doesn't read Cracked?


 
Corto Carta you also get some love~


----------



## Thatch (Apr 6, 2011)

Carta said:


> In this day and age, who doesn't read Cracked?


 
I haven't for like two weeks now.

I feel ashamed.


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 6, 2011)

Deo, send me some rioters, I need some entertainment outside my window too. Except actually, I'd be out there joining it.

One of the things on my bucket list is to go smashing shit in a riot.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 6, 2011)

huh, interesting.


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 7, 2011)

OP: Sounds like you're community is trying to mimic the Libyans. Although the government is 1,000,000 times more powerful. Oh, the power of alcohol.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 7, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I haven't for like two weeks now.
> 
> I feel ashamed.


 I hope Lex Luthor steals you and 39 of your bretheren.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 7, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I hope Lex Luthor steals you and 39 of your bretheren.


 
Good lord.  That might almost be as many as 4 tens!

And yes, secret, I read cracked.  It's a decent time waster since they have consistent updates for articles.


----------



## dogsare (Apr 8, 2011)

this is the best shit ever i love riots (tear gas sucks  ) that was an accident i wasnt participating mom


----------

